# favorite song?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

...*On the silent wings of freedom* by *Yes* is one of my favorite songs of all time. 
It's on the homemade mp3 headphones I created, listening as I type .
(next come 2 older Paul McCartney songs, Long-haired Lady and Dear Boy and then some Supertramp)
Kudos to Chris and Steve (and all the other artists they've jammed with) for the years of joy they've given me. (Drama tour was awesome, btw ...ACC at Notre Dame)

Just had to say....

So... what's YOUR favorite song ever? By who? Why? Feel free to thank the artists here!
They MAY even see it and respond! Ya never know! (wouldn't THAT be cool???)

DM


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

'Shiloh', by Neil Diamond.

I lost track of my childhood 'sweetheart' after third grade. We had been inseparable since nursery school. I kind of grew up drawing upon the memory of her in my thoughts when my young life would become a hassle and I felt alone.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Being a bass player myself, I'd have to say some of Paul's best bass work was on "Hey Bulldog" and "She's so heavy"..... 

DM


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Being a bass player myself, I'd have to say some of Paul's best bass work was on "Hey Bulldog" and "She's so heavy".....
> 
> DM


Whoa. One of my sons plays bass guitar professionally up in the Minneapolis area. Cool!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Too cool!
Actually, I played rhythm guitar at first in our band, but switched to bass when we lost our old bass player. I also play synth, drums, 12 string, do vocals, etc. for the band.... pretty much we switch instruments for almost every song. On my youtube page is Greedy King Pete, a song I wrote words and music for, play all the instruments EXCEPT lead guitar and I sing it too. That's also me doing the magic tricks, of course.....

DM


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

So this is OK but having a thread titled your favorite song isn't?

Mark


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, especially when the OTHER thread was created by an India spammer who was data-mining information from our members. 

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Some things go on in the back room that you just don't want to know---

We keep watch over a lot of not so nice people ----trust the MODS --we try hard to keep this site clean.

'Kentucky Rain' brings back memories of a girl who thought I was special----Music wakes up a lot of sleeping giants.----Mike----


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if this is the name of the song or not but I think it is. My favorite song is, You don't love me anymore by Bob Seger.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwww.....thanks Mike. I feel all protected now. I responded to that thread. I had no idea there was bad guys lurking about (I may be dumb, even though I'm not stupid). I;m sure there are other mods I should be thanking as well, so to all of you, Way to go!


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, the warm fuzziness of understanding is washing over me now. Thanks, mods!

At the moment, listening to Keb 'Mo and Mumford & Sons. Keeps me going while I'm under deadline in the shop...


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Mods!

Sorry I contributed to to spam/scam thread!
Song - "Little Wing" - Derek and the Dominoes
(Keep the spam/scammers out of here!!!)
Please!!! 

RF


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

rossfingal said:


> Thanks Mods!
> 
> Sorry I contributed to to spam/scam thread!
> Song - "Little Wing" - Derek and the Dominoes
> ...



You started me on a trip down memory lane--an hour on Youtube thanks to your post.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to include a whole album, not a single bad song on it:

Love (is the group)
Love Forever Changes (album name)
1967

a link to an acoustical of my favorite song on the album (still not the same as Love itself, but nice to hear, have found them on Pandora:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2Q65krByLY

Also White Bird-Its a Beautiful Day


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Yup, especially when the OTHER thread was created by an India spammer who was data-mining information from our members.
> 
> DM


Thanks DM, for taking such good care of us!!!!! I am just bummed that you did not take me up on the invitation for the fall rental I posted with the shower facilities:wink:. I for sure send my thanks to all the other MODs on this site and the invitation, but DM and I have something in common:wink:.

Thank You all for being here and GOOD Listening!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Also White Bird-Its a Beautiful Day 

classic :thumbsup:

a favorite song is just too hard

any Led Zep album
After the Goldrush, Neil Young
Bella Donna, Stevie Nicks
Clapton,Unplugged
Bowie, Ziggy Stardust

I could go on till noon:rockon:


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ok here we go . whats your favorite song ,but heres the thing, you would embarrassed to admit it to any one:huh:? i'm thinking quick joey small , yea you know, the one he goes over the wall with a ball and chain behind him, all yea sheriff got a shot gun he do hell fill you full of lead son


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OghVxa08k9E


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I could never single out one favorite, but this one had an impact on me from a very young age and still does.

Just one of many great songs from Jim Croce.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn3gq-MRAIs


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Lone framer---I never heard that one before----I like it---Mike----


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Thanks Lone framer---I never hear that one before----I like it---Mike----


Jim Croce was one of Americas greatest song writers of all times, IMO. I only wonder how much more he could've shared had he not been taken so early in his life.

So many of his unknowns go way deeper into his songwriters soul than what has had commercial airplay. 
Just a small sample of his work that still gets regular listening on my Ipod
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvHnyJal5AU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni0x15J8fgA&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIJabiKOtCU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5sO0HbB5WY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B1iKoKxkA0&feature=related


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco


----------



## JackDidley (Aug 8, 2011)

I cant pick one song, one band or one genre. I will say Ive had some recording of the White Albumn in my car since about '73. Also like Hendrix, SRV and Tom Waites.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpiIWMWWVco


Great pick rusty! Even as a kid when I saw this, i remembered thinking there was something special here. Kermit's almost aching sadness with what he's been given in life, and his realization that what he's got is good enough and great in it's own way.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow loneframer.
I now need to find my records and pull out bad boy Jim.

Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

too many songs for me to pick just one

elvis presley- thats all right mama
stray cats- baby blue eyes, blast off
lee rocker- memphis breeze, miracle in memphis
flogging molly- drunken lullabies, devils dance floor
mike ness- cheating at solitaire, devil in miss jones
social distortion- story of my life, ball and chain, dont take me for granted
street dogs- state of grace, free, final transmission
johnny cash- hey porter, walk the line,
flatfoot 56- courage, city on a hill
motorhead- killed by death, motorhead, ace of spades
big john bates- burlesque is dead, flamethrower
slackers- those three words, war criminal

i could go on and on... and the funny thing is most of the stuff you guys have never heard of.. i hate big time commercial music.. i prefer the underground stuff with raw energy to it thats kept to a 2 or 4 track in recording


----------



## 47howard (Nov 14, 2011)

Tuesday's Gone- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Wow loneframer.
> I now need to find my records and pull out bad boy Jim.
> 
> Thanks


Jim was genius. He had some great lighthearted songs as well.:thumbup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zljYVfHdAOE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEo06UdN9vI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8Cob3ief1U&feature=related


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey ltd, since we already had a "favorite song" thread, I merged yours with the original.

DM


----------

